# What's the best famous homebrew/clone/recipe you've ever brewe



## neal32 (30/4/15)

As the topic states, for you, what's been the best famous homebrew/recipe/clone you've ever brewed?

For me it's probably been more miss than hit, especially with the clone recipes and also a lot of the 'he shall never be spoken against' jamil bcs recipes. I've done several from this forum as well and they have been ok. Not that any have been bad by any stretch but no better than ones I have formulated in, oh I don't know, 2 minutes. To answer my own question though, for me the best famous recipe I have brewed was Janet's Brown Ale, a really great beer. Also the madfermentationist toasted coffee oatmeal stout (albeit slightly changed) I had just brewed was excellent as well.

A secondary point is that I believe the brewer/process is farrrrrrrrr more important than any recipe.

Discuss.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/4/15)

Completely agree with your last sentence.

For me, Czech Budvar clone (from Clone Brews). Sold me on step mashing and 90min gentle boils with noble hops. Combined with the huge starter and controlled fermentation, it's the best beer I've brewed. Simple things done well is king.

PS. You've reminded me that I have only one bottle left of it, will shed a tear when finishing it....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/4/15)

Funnily enough when I was in the UK last year I tried a lot of different bitters and my stock bitter which is served through the hand pump was as close to a Timothy Taylor Landlord also pulled through a hand pump that I could ever have got. Having not tasted the Landlord until I got to UK I would never have known.


----------



## vykuza (30/4/15)

Janet's Brown is a classic for a reason. Great recipe and hard to mess up.


----------



## Milk-lizard84 (30/4/15)

For me so it's been a punk ipa clone something linked to the forum from the crafted pours website. I've made it a couple of times and it's a delicious drop.


----------



## verysupple (30/4/15)

The Janet's Brown I made was a cracker.



neal32 said:


> A secondary point is that I believe the brewer/process is farrrrrrrrr more important than any recipe.
> 
> Discuss.


I totally agree with this. I've made DSGA a few times now and haven't been too impressed. However I find it hard to believe that so many people could all be wrong, so I assume it's the way I'm making it and not the recipe.


----------



## pat_00 (30/4/15)

So far, the BYO Arrogant Bastard Clone.

To be honest though, I've only tried the original once and it was waaay past it's prime.

I have the BYO clone of Dogfish Head 90min IPA carbing up now...


----------



## seehuusen (30/4/15)

interesting topic, will follow this one 
I'm in the process of making a Three Floyds Zombie Dust clone, tastes promising out of the tester. About to throw a heap of dry hop into it today actually, that'd make it even better, mmmm Citra goodness :icon_drool2:


----------



## meathead (30/4/15)

verysupple said:


> The Janet's Brown I made was a cracker.
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this. I've made DSGA a few times now and haven't been too impressed. However I find it hard to believe that so many people could all be wrong, so I assume it's the way I'm making it and not the recipe.


I've found if I let it sit for a couple of months the flavours blend like a good curry


----------



## meathead (30/4/15)

My favourite clone Is Yeasty Boys Pot Kettle Black. Idiot proof just how I like it


----------



## Liam_snorkel (30/4/15)

Epic Pale Ale. It turned out an absolute cracker.
http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/668

listen to the podcast and take notes for recipe


----------



## SBOB (30/4/15)

Links to recipes would be good (if they exist  )


----------



## citizensnips (30/4/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> For me, Czech Budvar clone (from Clone Brews).


Not a big clone guy myself however would be very interested in this recipe if you reckon its the go. Only ever brewed one lager however after tasting this is Prague a couple of years ago I was blown away, easily the best 'clean' lager (for lack of a better word) I've ever had. So simple yet so bloody tasty.


----------



## Mardoo (30/4/15)

Yet another one for Janet's Brown, and yes, it screams out for a couple-to-four months conditioning. If you can wait, fantastic beer!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/4/15)

citizensnips said:


> Not a big clone guy myself however would be very interested in this recipe if you reckon its the go. Only ever brewed one lager however after tasting this is Prague a couple of years ago I was blown away, easily the best 'clean' lager (for lack of a better word) I've ever had. So simple yet so bloody tasty.


Here it is, also the PilsnerUrquell recipe which I plan to do also 

It must be said the grist and mash schedule is the perfect base for any clean, full bodied lager. I plan to even try it with some PoR to see if I can make a nice tasting aussie lager!


----------



## waggastew (30/4/15)

1. Dr Smurto's Golden Ale - First gateway beer from straight kits to kits and bits, the beginning of a long and slippery slope - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57091-dr-smurtos-golden-ale/

2. Zombie Dust Clone - Ahh Citra hop soup! Lesson in even stupid amounts of hops can be balanced by malt - http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=245456

3. Janet's Brown Ale - Two (or three beers in one); when young its a hoppy brown, when aged it turns into a malty brown - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83308-janets-brown-ale/

4. Tony's LCBA Clone - My go to beer for light pale ale crowd pleaser, brewed for many a mancation - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/71046-tonys-lcba-recipe/


----------



## citizensnips (2/5/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Here it is, also the PilsnerUrquell recipe which I plan to do also
> 
> It must be said the grist and mash schedule is the perfect base for any clean, full bodied lager. I plan to even try it with some PoR to see if I can make a nice tasting aussie lager!


Cheers mate much appreciated. Saved that one away for the right time. What yeast did you go with?
Cheers


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/5/15)

Did a split batch with my mate he took a cube I took a cube.

I used the Pilsner Urquell White labs, he used the Budvar White labs. I didn't taste his but he loved it, mine was amazing, I harvested some of the Budvar yeast from the starter I made for him so next time I'm trying the Budvar yeast! Cold pitched at 10C and fermented at that for 4 weeks, then legged and lagered in the keg as I drank it ;-) bottles got another 4 weeks at room temp then we're all put in the fridge to lager in the bottle.


----------



## killspice (2/5/15)

waggastew said:


> 1. Dr Smurto's Golden Ale - First gateway beer from straight kits to kits and bits, the beginning of a long and slippery slope - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57091-dr-smurtos-golden-ale/
> 
> 2. Zombie Dust Clone - Ahh Citra hop soup! Lesson in even stupid amounts of hops can be balanced by malt - http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=245456
> 
> ...


I'll second 1 and 4, DSGA was my first AG and was a revelation (my last version was a bit lacklustre due to hop calculation issues however), and Tony's LCBA was by far the best beer I've ever brewed - getting hold of B-saaz has been difficult recently though.


----------



## schtev (3/5/15)

seehuusen said:


> interesting topic, will follow this one
> I'm in the process of making a Three Floyds Zombie Dust clone, tastes promising out of the tester. About to throw a heap of dry hop into it today actually, that'd make it even better, mmmm Citra goodness :icon_drool2:


If it's the one from Homebrew Talk then I can tell you it's great. I made it a couple of months ago and it's probably the best beer I've done. Drink it while it's fresh, it loses a lot of its charm as it gets older.


----------



## Weizguy (3/5/15)

I like clones. Good clones I have brewed are:

1. Schneider weisse
2. Stone Ruination IPA 
3. Stone Arrogant Bastard
4. TDA's Leffe Blonde - Flyblown pale ale
5. Hobgobli
6. Aventinus Weizenbock
7. Jayse's Skunk Fart Pale ale - was all the rage b4 the Smurto recipe came along.
8. Doc's super appeasement ginger beer
9. Pliny the Elder


----------



## ebyelyakov (4/5/15)

Early days of homebrewing, cople of years ago... Complete arrogance and disbelief the homebrew could taste better. The below extract + steeping grains recipe of Chimay Blue has changed a lot in my approach... Turned darn good as I recall, even with the fact I used MJ Belgian yeast fermenting it at 28C (in accordance to the instructions) which surely produced loads for fusel matter as well as esterts, considering high OG, no oxidation or started... Guess I was just lucky 
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=73965

Currently working on whatever Pils recipe I will find the best to my palate... Not really a clone, just a decent Oktoberfest type of happiness...

In some future - a decent Vitus as well as Schneider's Tap 5.....


----------



## Jez (5/5/15)

Another yes vote for that Zombie Dust recipe. It's awesome


----------



## Darrens (5/5/15)

Gidday Guys, Would really appreciate a 23 L Recipe for that Zombie Dust Clone if someone has one .
Thanks. Darren.


----------



## Dave70 (6/5/15)

Coopers PA according to Andrew QLDs method and recipe. 

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/21143-recipedb-coopers-pale-ale-clone/page-3#entry436478

In terms of a clone, easily the closest I've ever got.Going to the trouble of drinking a six pack of Coopers, harvesting the yeast and building a starter was well worth it. 
Only difference being I used NB hops rather than POR simply because I like them. And no POR was available at the time from my regular supplier anyway.
I actually prefer mine to the original.


----------



## ekul (6/5/15)

I will second Dave70 sentiment. AndrewQLD coopers pale ale is a cracker of a beer. It was the first AG I ever did and i still make it at least once a month. I usually culture up from a sinlge stubby though or use the wlp009.

I used to like the james squire golden ale clone as well that andrewqld made however I think the amarillo changed after the first year i started brewing because it doesnt taste as good anymore


----------



## Mikeyr (6/5/15)

Another vote for DSGA, like others it was the "gateway" brew that got me hooked on all grain ....... damn you Dr, my wife used to have a laundry ....now i have a lab :lol:

One of my fav. clones is based n Karl Strauss Red Trolley Ale ..... I make a version of this recipe, first brew where I beat out the commercial craft brews in a blind taste test with a few mates.

http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/15348/red-trolley-clone


----------



## takai (6/5/15)

My Sublimely Selfrighteous Black IPA was a great clone, and i brewed Pliny the Elder 10 days ago.


----------



## bigmacthepunker (6/5/15)

Real loved my Rogue dead guy clone. I haven't tasted the original, only other clone. But it was a lovely beer.


----------



## Wall (6/5/15)

I make a Mountain Goat steam ale from a recipe think I found here.
Gets brewed fairly often as its a great session beer, tried it against the real thing a few weeks ago and was surprised how close it tasted. 
Preferred mine as it had more body anda little less carb from the keg.


----------



## wes1977 (23/5/15)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Epic Pale Ale. It turned out an absolute cracker.
> http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/668
> 
> listen to the podcast and take notes for recipe


Do you have a link for the recipe, listening to the video he said further details were posted on the forum.


----------



## Rocker1986 (23/5/15)

I don't really brew any clone beers, but the one I have brewed was a SNPA clone, which was supposedly formulated with help from the SN brewmaster himself. I've brewed it twice, and it's pretty bloody close to the original beer; mine have been a tad darker on account of a slightly darker crystal grain but the flavour and aroma are pretty much spot on.

For a 25 litre batch:

5.220 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 92.1 %
0.450 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (145.0 EBC) Grain 2 7.9 %

75 min boil because it suits my system:
19.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 21.4 IBUs
18.00 g Perle [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 8.9 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 7.6 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min

I used Wyeast 1056 yeast in it, fermented at 18C. CC for a week at 0C then bottle/keg.

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 %
Bitterness: 37.9 IBUs
Est Color: 18.1 EBC


----------



## Brew Forky (23/5/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I don't really brew any clone beers, but the one I have brewed was a SNPA clone, which was supposedly formulated with help from the SN brewmaster himself. I've brewed it twice, and it's pretty bloody close to the original beer; mine have been a tad darker on account of a slightly darker crystal grain but the flavour and aroma are pretty much spot on.
> 
> For a 25 litre batch:
> 
> ...


Same here. I have brewed it many times. I bought a six pack of SNPA when I ran out once, and felt ripped off because I could have brewed a batch for not much more and could hardly tell the difference.

My next cloning effort is a Coopers Dark Ale following the recipe in the DB.


----------



## dannymars (23/5/15)

LCBA with a few little tweaks... Brewed it three times in the last year... Always a winner.


----------



## Topher (23/5/15)

Jez said:


> Another yes vote for that Zombie Dust recipe. It's awesome


This the one on beersmith? I have heaps of citra to get rid of.


----------



## drsmurto (23/5/15)

Pliny the Elder


----------



## takai (23/5/15)

DrSmurto said:


> Pliny the Elder


Cicero, my Pliny clone, is just coming up ready. Tastes awesome. As good as the ones that I had in December.


----------



## Cervantes (23/5/15)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Funnily enough when I was in the UK last year I tried a lot of different bitters and my stock bitter which is served through the hand pump was as close to a Timothy Taylor Landlord also pulled through a hand pump that I could ever have got. Having not tasted the Landlord until I got to UK I would never have known.


Would you be prepared to share the recipe?


----------



## thebigwilk (24/5/15)

Green Flash DIPA brewed it a few times and hand handed out a couple of bottles at work to blokes who are just dipping there toes in the craft beer scene every body loved it, its my go to beer for the IPA . Its the best IPA I have had home brewed or commercially brewed. the recipe is in this link along with a list of other big cloned beers.
Cheers 
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=280749


----------



## goatchop41 (17/6/15)

Cervantes said:


> Would you be prepared to share the recipe?


I would second this recipe request!


----------



## Mardoo (18/6/15)

Just follow the link he gave. Or follow this one that comes off the link he gave.

And give this episode of Can You Brew It a listen...


----------



## Yob (18/6/15)

Another for pliny the elder, we did one of those epic swap brews of it.. Sensational. 

The only other clone... Or recipe I've ever marginally followed, was the RIS Mardoo and I put in. Also gob smackingly sensational, though on the last, we veered off with our candi syrup additions.


----------



## skb (18/6/15)

I know not a home brewer beet but I did a blue moon clone not exactly the following but very close ( I used a dry wheat beer yeast instead and was a little drunk during the process ) http://www.eckraus.com/blog/blue-moon-recipe-clone-extract-all-grain. However the outcome was amazing


----------



## goatchop41 (18/6/15)

Mardoo said:


> Just follow the link he gave. Or follow this one that comes off the link he gave.
> 
> And give this episode of Can You Brew It a listen...


I was referring to the TT Landlord clone mentioned by Wide Eyed and Legless!


----------



## jatterbury (18/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Here it is, also the PilsnerUrquell recipe which I plan to do also
> 
> It must be said the grist and mash schedule is the perfect base for any clean, full bodied lager. I plan to even try it with some PoR to see if I can make a nice tasting aussie lager!


any chance you can share what book that is?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/6/15)

jatterbury said:


> any chance you can share what book that is?


I thought it was clone brews but upon checking it is not. Those shots are from this forum but I cant find the thread. Hopefully someone recognizes the book and can shed some light.....


----------



## Moad (18/6/15)

Have you brewed that recipe DJ? Looking for a clone for a mate at work...

What yeast?


----------



## Kranky (18/6/15)

I use to do Pliny the Elder as my house beer. For several years I almost always had it on tap. Early on I stuffed a couple of batches of it, generally it came out well though. The best brews I did of it were when I got hops from the USA, which surprised me because of the amount of time those hops were in the mail. I don't know for sure but I suspect the superior versions that I brewed were helped particularly by the quality of the centennial hops. 

Other clone recipes I've tried and loved were the Kern River double IPA, which was fantastic, and Three Floyds Zombie Dust.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (18/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Completely agree with your last sentence.
> 
> For me, Czech Budvar clone (from Clone Brews). Sold me on step mashing and 90min gentle boils with noble hops. Combined with the huge starter and controlled fermentation, it's the best beer I've brewed. Simple things done well is king.
> 
> PS. You've reminded me that I have only one bottle left of it, will shed a tear when finishing it....





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Here it is, also the PilsnerUrquell recipe which I plan to do also
> 
> It must be said the grist and mash schedule is the perfect base for any clean, full bodied lager. I plan to even try it with some PoR to see if I can make a nice tasting aussie lager!





DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Did a split batch with my mate he took a cube I took a cube.
> 
> I used the Pilsner Urquell White labs, he used the Budvar White labs. I didn't taste his but he loved it, mine was amazing, I harvested some of the Budvar yeast from the starter I made for him so next time I'm trying the Budvar yeast! Cold pitched at 10C and fermented at that for 4 weeks, then legged and lagered in the keg as I drank it ;-) bottles got another 4 weeks at room temp then we're all put in the fridge to lager in the bottle.





Moad said:


> Have you brewed that recipe DJ? Looking for a clone for a mate at work...
> 
> What yeast?


Nuff said?


----------



## Moad (18/6/15)

I actually read that too, was at work so mind was elsewhere... Cheers!


----------



## fraser_john (19/6/15)

I've done the Bittbuger clone by zainasheff and it is probably the best German lager I've made, I've made it about half a dozen times now and it always turns out, I subbed the hops for the French Strisselspalt hops which was a recommended substitution and I think it worked well.


----------



## seehuusen (22/6/15)

Darrens said:


> Gidday Guys, Would really appreciate a 23 L Recipe for that Zombie Dust Clone if someone has one .
> Thanks. Darren.


Got mine off HBT. 
Changed the grains to what Martin @ NHB had at the time. 
Tweaked numbers to suit my system. 
Fermented with S04 @ 18C.
Water profile adjusted to my "hop forward" profile.

Managed to get a 44 point BJCP score (out of 50) at a local comp (my first comp too). 
Pretty bloody good beer


----------



## Truman42 (23/6/15)

I brewed a Firestone Walker Wookey Jack clone (black eye IPA) last year and it was fantastic. One of the best beers I've ever brewed.

So much so that it won our brew clubs case swap competition.


----------



## Mardoo (23/6/15)

Oh, DO share that recipe!!! Among the best beers I have ever drunk.


----------



## Truman42 (24/6/15)

Sure...here it is. i had never tried the original until I managed to find it in a bottlo a few months back. And after trying it I thought my version was much better. But the original could have been old and had lost some of its spicy pepperyness and hop character.





View attachment black-rye-ipa.bsmx


----------



## SJW (24/6/15)

Have to agree with the second post on this thread. I spent years brewing over and over that Pilsner Urquell recipe just trying to perfect it. That's the problem I found brewing with my old 3 V system I could never replicate a fine brew like a pale Lager with any degree of accuracy. In recent years I have got lazy and mainly done APA's but me thinks I need to get the fire in the belly going for German Lagers again.

Steve


----------



## Goose (24/6/15)

SJW said:


> Have to agree with the second post on this thread. I spent years brewing over and over that Pilsner Urquell recipe just trying to perfect it. That's the problem I found brewing with my old 3 V system I could never replicate a fine brew like a pale Lager with any degree of accuracy. In recent years I have got lazy and mainly done APA's but me thinks I need to get the fire in the belly going for German Lagers again.
> 
> Steve


Ah yes but now you own the best of the best kit in the world for making a repeatable wort quality so all you need to do is get the yeast, fermentation and conditioning steps right and you are away fella


----------



## seehuusen (24/6/15)

Truman said:


> Sure...here it is. i had never tried the original until I managed to find it in a bottlo a few months back. And after trying it I thought my version was much better. But the original could have been old and had lost some of its spicy pepperyness and hop character.


Thanks for that, I've been looking for a black IPA recipe, and wanted to try something with Rye as well.
I'll add this to the next purchase order from NHB


----------



## Tahoose (24/6/15)

Try the electric brewery for kals

Rye IPA


----------



## Jez (28/6/15)

Darrens said:


> Gidday Guys, Would really appreciate a 23 L Recipe for that Zombie Dust Clone if someone has one .
> Thanks. Darren.


I got my clone recipe from here & it turned out awesome

https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/3-floyds-zombie-dust-clone


----------

